# LEEK meet On Sunday 30th July 6pm Bluewater



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

..............................................







....................................................
.................







......................
www.bluewater.co.uk 
As usual guy's another meet if anyones up for it,at bluewater as before then onto the Wharf pub.

The next one is for the Sunday 30th july 2006 at 6pm in front of Marks and spencer as before.
Then onto the wharf pub for 6:45pm.

.............................







...........................
































Pub 'the Wharf' http://www.shepherd-neame.co.uk/pubs/pubs.php?020890

Directions to pub if running late that day http://www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi?pc=DA26QE 

Note to all newbies: 
New to the forum?Never been to a meet before? or just in the area. Now's the time to go to your first meet. 
Nobody expects you to know the ins and outs of a TT or any Audi.They just like you to turn up and have a laugh.
Theres plenty of people to ask questions and they are all happy to answer.
So come on guys and girls meet us for a couple of drinks or even something to eat.
Let me know if your up for it and ill make a list as before!! or just stay at home and watch songs of praise 

This month we are going to have a curry beforehand at 3pm ish at my local curry house Cliffe Spice.
It is Â£8.95 eat as much as you like , and you order it from the menu! 

Forum members attending Cliffe Spice 3pm: 

1. Hornster
2. Donners


Forum members attending Bluewater 6pm: 

1. _TT_ heHornster
2. BAMTT
3. Nando
4. Donners
5. Dave_uk
6. a18eem
7. genocidalduck
8. Rayrush1


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Can i come


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> Can i come


O ok then :wink:


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

Ok Ok that will be twice in a row that I don't come along but I will be seeing Madonna (not on a private date rather a massive gig  ) on the 30th of July in Cardiff 8)

sorry

Olivier


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

I'll be there


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Nando said:


> I'll be there


  :wink:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

thehornster said:


> Nando said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be there
> ...


so aren't you going to update the list :roll: :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Nando said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > Nando said:
> ...


Yes one minute before you typed this :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

thehornster said:


> Nando said:
> 
> 
> > thehornster said:
> ...


can't get the staff... :wink:


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

I'm going to wrap myself in bubblewrap so I can make this one!!!
Might break something otherwise!!! [smiley=skull.gif]


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Donners said:


> I'm going to wrap myself in bubblewrap so I can make this one!!!
> Might break something otherwise!!! [smiley=skull.gif]


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:










Hahahahaha!!!! Spot on!!!!
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

how's the arm? must be really frustrating? :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Nando said:


> how's the arm? must be really frustrating? :wink:


He's getting used to using his left :roll: :wink:


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Nando said:


> how's the arm? must be really frustrating? :wink:


Yeah, its a b*gg*r!!!!
Can sort of move it now, so might be able to drive in the next few weeks.

I'm hoping I'll be driving for the 16th.
As much as a trip in Jamies car would be cool, I'd kinda miss the cruising.

Then again it would be cool to do some high speed shots hanging out of Jamie's window!


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Good to hear your on the mend Anthony.

I wont be able to make the next meet as it my missus's birthday that day. Ill see you all on the 16th.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

renton72 said:


> Good to hear your on the mend Anthony.
> 
> I wont be able to make the next meet as it my missus's birthday that day. Ill see you all on the 16th.


Bring her along as a treat  :wink:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

thehornster said:


> renton72 said:
> 
> 
> > Good to hear your on the mend Anthony.
> ...


Ill put that to her and see if she fancies it.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Ok, I'm going to apologise for this post in advance and if the Mods feel this post is inappropriate, please delete it. I'm blaming thehornster, who suggested this.  :wink:

Basically, I'm looking to see if there is someone on here who is in the Chelmsford area of Essex who can have a look at a car for sale I'm interested in.

Yes, I know it's a bit cheeky. Unfortunately, I'm in Glasgow and the car's in Chelmsford. It would save me a WHOLE load of hassle if I could get someone nearby to have a look at the car on my behalf.

I'm really clutching at straws here, but if you can help, please see this thread; http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=65785

Many thanks.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

The Silver Surfer said:


> Ok, I'm going to apologise for this post in advance and if the Mods feel this post is inappropriate, please delete it. I'm blaming thehornster, who suggested this.  :wink:
> 
> Basically, I'm looking to see if there is someone on here who is in the Chelmsford area of Essex who can have a look at a car for sale I'm interested in.
> 
> ...


Come on! LEEKers to the rescue :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dave_uk (Feb 20, 2006)

The Silver Surfer said:


> Ok, I'm going to apologise for this post in advance and if the Mods feel this post is inappropriate, please delete it. I'm blaming thehornster, who suggested this.  :wink:
> 
> Basically, I'm looking to see if there is someone on here who is in the Chelmsford area of Essex who can have a look at a car for sale I'm interested in.
> 
> ...


Silver Surfer,

I am only 10 miles or so from Chelmsford, I could perhaps take a look for you this weekend when driving through. Don't know to much about the Toyota your looking at though    PM me with your number and contact details / address of where the car is etc. if you need my help.

Regards,

dave_uk


----------



## dave_uk (Feb 20, 2006)

Hornster,

I should be Ok for the 30th, add me to the list plz 8)

dave_uk


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

dave_uk said:


> The Silver Surfer said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, I'm going to apologise for this post in advance and if the Mods feel this post is inappropriate, please delete it. I'm blaming thehornster, who suggested this.  :wink:
> ...


Many thanks for the very kind offer, Dave. 

I've sent you a PM.


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

Ok gang.. put my name down I will try and not get sun stroke 
this time .:wink:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

dave_uk said:


> The Silver Surfer said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, I'm going to apologise for this post in advance and if the Mods feel this post is inappropriate, please delete it. I'm blaming thehornster, who suggested this.  :wink:
> ...


A massive THANK YOU to Dave (dave_uk) for taking the time and effort to go and have a look at the car in Essex for me. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Once again, a forum member to the rescue. [smiley=dude.gif]

That's one I owe you, Dave. [smiley=cheers.gif]

Kind regards.

A


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

The Silver Surfer said:


> dave_uk said:
> 
> 
> > The Silver Surfer said:
> ...


Nice one Dave!

Good job his little boy didn't go...he'd have wanted a fiver to do it :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dave_uk (Feb 20, 2006)

thehornster said:


> The Silver Surfer said:
> 
> 
> > dave_uk said:
> ...


 [smiley=clown.gif] [smiley=clown.gif] [smiley=clown.gif] [smiley=clown.gif] [smiley=clown.gif] [smiley=clown.gif]


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

See you all in the morning :wink:


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi all !
see you in a few hours....just enough time for a quick shag!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

a18eem said:


> Hi all !
> see you in a few hours....just enough time for a quick shag!


  Didn't know you fancied me :-* :wink:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

a18eem said:


> Hi all !
> see you in a few hours....just enough time for a quick shag!


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

You best put me down. Should be able to make it.


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Anyone got good pics from the HMC... John?  :roll:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Donners said:


> Anyone got good pics from the HMC... John?  :roll:


Stuart dropped his camera round tonight.When i get chance ill post some :wink:


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

thehornster said:


> Donners said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone got good pics from the HMC... John?  :roll:
> ...


I can't wait :!:


----------



## RayRush1 (Dec 20, 2004)

Yeah stick me down for this one John 

Is this the date for the curry  night or was that for the one after?


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

The one after I beleive.
Looking forward to stuffing my face!! [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

We'll if anyone fanices a curry at both i'm up for it :lol:

Anyone fancy a curry before the meet this month?? Say meet up around 3-3.30pm then drive onto bluewater after ?????


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

thehornster said:


> We'll if anyone fanices a curry at both i'm up for it :lol:
> 
> Anyone fancy a curry before the meet this month?? Say meet up around 3-3.30pm then drive onto bluewater after ?????


Hell Yeah!!!!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Donners said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > We'll if anyone fanices a curry at both i'm up for it :lol:
> ...


 [smiley=stupid.gif] But at the moment i cant say for certain i'll be there.


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Won't be the same with out you, hope you can come.
I wish your mum well too.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Right ok then lets start two lists for this meet then.
One for those who can make the curry this time at 3pm and the normal list for the meet!

3pm Curry meet before Bluewater  
Let me know if you want to bring your partners so i can book a table including them :wink:

1. Hornster
2. Donners
3. Genocidalduck (Poss)

6pm at bluewater

1. TT heHornster 
2. BAMTT 
3. Nando 
4. Donners 
5. Dave_uk 
6. a18eem 
7. genocidalduck 
8. Rayrush1

Anyone else up for the curry! We can do this next month too!


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Mmmmmm... Cuuuuuurry!!!!

I want it now!!!!


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

HHmm would like to come for the curry ........But my wife thinks i have been seeing a bit too much of those 'Men' i meet on the internet :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> HHmm would like to come for the curry ........But my wife thinks i have been seeing a bit too much of those 'Men' i meet on the internet :lol:


 :-* :-*.... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

I cant this month but i will definately be up for the next one. Im pissed off im missing the curry club! sh1t!.

Have a good one.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

So proud of this pic ive got to post it :lol: :lol:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Waht about this one horny? haha

http://putfile.com/pic.php?pic=main/7/1 ... .jpg&s=f10


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

renton72 said:


> Waht about this one horny? haha
> 
> http://putfile.com/pic.php?pic=main/7/1 ... .jpg&s=f10


Nothing i look fine :? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

renton72 said:


> Waht about this one horny? haha
> 
> http://putfile.com/pic.php?pic=main/7/1 ... .jpg&s=f10


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Donners said:


> renton72 said:
> 
> 
> > Waht about this one horny? haha
> ...


   .................... :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

thehornster said:


> Donners said:
> 
> 
> > renton72 said:
> ...


How _did_ you get your arm stuck in the fan? [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] :roll:  :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Donners said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > Donners said:
> ...


Looks like it was stuck up chris's backside as well!!!  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:










That'll teach him to put orrible pics of me on ere!! [smiley=devil.gif]


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

thehornster said:


> Donners said:
> 
> 
> > thehornster said:
> ...


LMAO   [smiley=freak.gif] :lol:


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Still laughing!!!! :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Donners said:


> Still laughing!!!! :wink:


So am i :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

W*n*ers!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

renton72 said:


> W*n*ers!! :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

renton72 said:


> W*n*ers!! :lol: :lol:


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] :lol: :lol:


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

So what dishes do they do in the buffet then?!?!?!?! :lol:

Sorry, its been a long time since dinner. :roll:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Donners said:


> So what dishes do they do in the buffet then?!?!?!?! :lol:
> 
> Sorry, its been a long time since dinner. :roll:


Its not a buffet,you order what ever you want! and as much as you want.O apart from king prawn dishes.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Struggling to make this one unless i bring the kids which i may do :?


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> Struggling to make this one unless i bring the kids which i may do :?


They can meet all those weird men from the internet!


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> Struggling to make this one unless i bring the kids which i may do :?


Let me know if you are bringing the kids..i can ask my one if she wants to come too....she likes TT's Porsches and for some reason Subaru's :!: :?:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

a18eem said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > Struggling to make this one unless i bring the kids which i may do :?
> ...


I haven't got anykids yet......i can bring my dog!!


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

a18eem said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > Struggling to make this one unless i bring the kids which i may do :?
> ...


How old Mate ?


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Ant and Arif,

I found this on ebay may be of interest to either of you 2:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AUDI-TT-GOLF-GTI- ... dZViewItem

Chris


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Got my eye on this, cheers Chris!

Arif, let me know if your bidding on it!


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

thehornster said:


> a18eem said:
> 
> 
> > BAMTT said:
> ...


Damn, I was so close to convincing Soph we should have a dog but she just caught eye of this! :wink: :lol:


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

renton72 said:


> Ant and Arif,
> 
> I found this on ebay may be of interest to either of you 2:
> 
> ...


Thanks mate.. too late its sold :evil:


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

thehornster said:


> a18eem said:
> 
> 
> > BAMTT said:
> ...


Nice looking pooch!....is it friendly :?:


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> a18eem said:
> 
> 
> > BAMTT said:
> ...


My sophie is 9 years going on 19 :!:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

a18eem said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > a18eem said:
> ...


You wait till the teens start my eldest is coming up fourteen and she is just like that 'Do i look bovvvvered' character from the Catherine Tate show 

I maybe bring the littles (4 & 6) up for an Ice cream although it may be a bit late for them


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Right so whose up for the curry so i can book the table??

Forum members attending Cliffe Spice 3pm:

1. Hornster 
2. Donners 
3. Genocidalduck (Poss) 
4. Stu_Tuscan

Forum members attending Bluewater 6pm:

1. TT heHornster 
2. BAMTT 
3. Nando 
4. Donners 
5. Dave_uk 
6. a18eem 
7. genocidalduck 
8. Rayrush1


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

I'm definitely still in!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Donners said:


> I'm definitely still in!


On your own or with Sophie?


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> a18eem said:
> 
> 
> > BAMTT said:
> ...


Hi,im Sophie and i am looking forward to see you and your children!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Sorry guys. I wont be able to make it.  Cant believe im gunna lose my 100% record. But with extreme lack off time im getting at the moment. Sunday is about the only day i get some hours to myself. And as much as i love hanging out with you hairy assed blokes. A loving female is going to be getting all my attention this Sunday.....Once again guys sorry.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> Sorry guys. I wont be able to make it.  Cant believe im gunna lose my 100% record. But with extreme lack off time im getting at the moment. Sunday is about the only day i get some hours to myself. And as much as i love hanging out with you hairy assed blokes. A loving female is going to be getting all my attention this Sunday.....Once again guys sorry.


Nooooooooooooo blown us out for a bird.It must be love!!!! :-* :lol:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

a18eem said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > a18eem said:
> ...


Hi there Sophie I may not be bringing my children it depnds whether my Wife go to a horse show or not, I will let you know in good time 

Another another note has anyone else got VAGCOM apart from Chris as i would'nt mind a fault scan


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

thehornster said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry guys. I wont be able to make it.  Cant believe im gunna lose my 100% record. But with extreme lack off time im getting at the moment. Sunday is about the only day i get some hours to myself. And as much as i love hanging out with you hairy assed blokes. A loving female is going to be getting all my attention this Sunday.....Once again guys sorry.
> ...


  The arms of a loving woman versus a vindaloo with hairy assed guys.........hmmmm....tough one..... :wink: :-*

I'll be gentle with him. :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

LoTTie said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


GENTLE! I thought he liked it rough! :lol: :wink:


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Hi peeps

If you feel theres going to be too few people for the Curry then I won't be too dissapointed leaving it for another time. I'll just have to fullfill my need for one before the meet. 
However it would still be cool. 
Soph was planning on coming BTW.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Donners said:


> Hi peeps
> 
> If you feel theres going to be too few people for the Curry then I won't be too dissapointed leaving it for another time. I'll just have to fullfill my need for one before the meet.
> However it would still be cool.
> Soph was planning on coming BTW.


Well its down to you me and sophie,so i think its best to leave it till next month. :?  :wink:

Heres the thread for next month guy's.Lets hope a few more can make the curry 

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 281#727281


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

a18eem said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > a18eem said:
> ...


Hi Sophie my children will not be coming now, as they are all worn out and a little 'over tired' :evil: from a BBQ last night

May be i will see you and your Dad then


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

thehornster said:


> Donners said:
> 
> 
> > Hi peeps
> ...


No problemo, I'll just have to settle for Gammon and chips!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Donners said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > Donners said:
> ...


 [smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

On the way out for an Indian buffet now. :roll: 
Had to have one!!!! :wink: :lol:


----------



## RayRush1 (Dec 20, 2004)

Unfortunately I won't be able to make the meet tonight, had both Friday & Saturday nights out so Amanda needs some attention :wink: :-* (oh alright i'm not allowed out to play!!!  )

Have a good one and i'll see you all next month!


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Won't be able to make this one now.
Struggling after a stag do last night and have a 5am start tomorrow.

Have a good one.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

No worries guy's,hope you can make the next one! http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 281#727281

Hope you all got home ok tonight.

Tony was that a police car that you slowed down for as i pulled off?
I kept back just incase :?


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Where was the hat JR ? 8) :wink:

Looks like Chris is trying to put his flip flop up your arse as well! :lol: :lol:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

thehornster said:


> No worries guy's,hope you can make the next one! http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 281#727281
> 
> Hope you all got home ok tonight.
> 
> ...


Looked like it  i did'nt get that close in the end, could of just been a maintenance van but it definately had something on the roof and i did'nt fancy finding out :lol:

Question for you do my lights look really bright as i must of had 2 or 3 flashs on the way back and some bloke in a Ka kept putting his fog light on :?


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > No worries guy's,hope you can make the next one! http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 281#727281
> ...


Fairly bright i must say.But not that bad.I didnt think you were on high beem anyway.


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

thehornster said:


> Where was the hat JR ? 8) :wink:
> 
> Looks like Chris is trying to put his flip flop up your arse as well! :lol: :lol:


I may look like JR..but Chris looks like Benny Hill on heat!


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

a18eem said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > Where was the hat JR ? 8) :wink:
> ...


http://www.whirligig-tv.co.uk/tv/adults ... nyhill.wav


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

a18eem said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > Where was the hat JR ? 8) :wink:
> ...


Arif, that is a catalogue pose, you look like a proffesional! :lol: :lol:


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

renton72 said:


> a18eem said:
> 
> 
> > thehornster said:
> ...


Cheers mate ...your pose also looks iconic :!: :wink:


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Sorry i missed this meet. Well actually not so sorry  . Will be at the next one. Trying to convinced Lottie she would love the LEEKers  So hopefully she will be able to make it down.


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

SPOT THE DIFFERENCE.

Theres only one difference...

Ok, Ok, I'll tell you...
Its Arif's wristband is a different colour! :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

:lol: :lol:

Very good!


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

Donners said:


> SPOT THE DIFFERENCE.
> 
> Theres only one difference...
> 
> ...


I see Chris is flashing again !!


----------

